# Haiangeln in Morro Jable



## Hoschi16 (30. März 2007)

Hallo
Hat hier jemand schon einmal versucht im Hafen von Morro Jable oder Umgebung auf Hai zu fischen? Das Thema Rochen habe ich bei meinen letzten Besuch dort gründlich abgehandelt.
Ich habe zwar den einen oder anderen Hai gesehen konnte aber leider keinen fangen.


----------



## Andre´ (2. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Hi Hoschi !

Leider kann ich Dir auch nix konkretes zum Hai angeln sagen. Vor 2 Jahren hab ich mit Rochen ( wie Du ja selber weisst ) aber auch mit Haien (muss wohl so gewesen sein ) Kontakt gehabt. Leider nur kurz, haben mein 70 ziger Vorfach einfach durchgebissen. Köder waren mit Flavour gespritze Köfis ( Makrelen und Meeräschen ) direkt in der Fahrrinne. Haste für mich vielleicht Infos zwecks Deinen Erfahrungen mit den Rochen, bin im Okt. wieder da.

Lg 

Andre´


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*



Andre´ schrieb:


> Hi Hoschi !
> 
> Leider kann ich Dir auch nix konkretes zum Hai angeln sagen. Vor 2 Jahren hab ich mit Rochen ( wie Du ja selber weisst ) aber auch mit Haien (muss wohl so gewesen sein ) Kontakt gehabt. Leider nur kurz, haben mein 70 ziger Vorfach einfach durchgebissen. Köder waren mit Flavour gespritze Köfis ( Makrelen und Meeräschen ) direkt in der Fahrrinne. Haste für mich vielleicht Infos zwecks Deinen Erfahrungen mit den Rochen, bin im Okt. wieder da.
> 
> ...



Schließe mich da an. Erzählt doch mal ...
...mit welchem Gerät du fischst
...welche Köder Du benutzt
...welche Montagen Du verwendest
... und und  und
Mfg
Chris


----------



## Hoschi16 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Hi Andree
Ja die Rochen da sind schon gut.
Wir haben jede menge Bisse ende Sptember 2006 auf einfach jeden Köder hehabt. Sogar die Spanische Salami (den teuren Flavour kanst du dir sparen)haben die Brüder gemocht. Anfangs heben wir auf der Seite geangelt an der auch die Fähre anlegt. Dort haben sich die Rochen aber sofort wenn sie in die Nähe der Felsen gekommen sind wie ein Zeitungspapier um die Steine gewickelt und das war es dann auch. Viel besser geht es auf der anderern Seite an dem kleinen Sandstrand dort haben wir einige Exemplare landen können, aber vorsicht die haben es in sich. Wenn du bei Google Earth reinschaust kannst du ganz gut die beschriebene Stelle sehen du bekommst dort zwar nicht so viele Bisse aber hast die Chance den einen oder anderen zu landen. Wir haben dort mit schweren Wallerruten und 45 geflochtenen gefischt und trotzdem konnten wir einige Fische nicht bändigen. Dieses mal haben wir uns vorgenommen mit treibendem Köder im Mittelwasser zu fischen. Sind ab dem 03.05.07 für eine ganze Woche dort im Hafen und werden auch ende Sptember anfang Oktober dort sein. Vieleicht trifft man sich ja einmal dort.
p.s. Zu den Haien kann ich nur Sagen das wir 25 Kg Hechtvorfächer genommen haben und 3 mal diese glatt durchgebissen wurden. Keine Ahnung wer oder was das war aber diesmal wird es für die Jungs garantiert schwerer.


----------



## Andre´ (3. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Hi Hoschi ! 

Hab damals Touris mit Kajaks rumpaddeln sehen die dort irgendwo geliehen waren. Die Erfolgschancen würden sicherlich mit einem Boot steigen. ( Vom Strand aus angeln und dann zum Drill ab ins Boot). Allerdings hab ich die böse Vorahnung dass die ein kleines Boot gen Horizont befördern, oder wie schätzt Du das ein ?
Kann man dort überhaupt ein preisg. Boot mieten ? 

Lg 

Andre´


----------



## Big Fins (3. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*



Hoschi16 schrieb:


> p.s. Zu den Haien kann ich nur Sagen das wir 25 Kg Hechtvorfächer genommen haben und 3 mal diese glatt durchgebissen wurden.


Ist ja kein Wunder bei so dünnen Draht. Dafür kann man schon Klavierseiten nehmen für die Buschen. Oder richtigen Draht zB für Halogenanlagenselbstbau, der ist auch ordentlich fest und dick.


----------



## Hoschi16 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Hi Andre
Ich glaube die Idee mit dem Kajak ist nicht wirklich die beste. Ich sehe mich schon so like dem alten Mann und das Meer im Sonnenuntergang verschwinden. Ob dort überhaubt Boote zu vermieten sind kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ausfahrten giebt es aber die taugen nicht wirklich viel es sei denn du bist bereit 700,00€ zu berappen. Wir wollen aber versuchen zu den einheimischen Fischern einen Draht aufzubauen, denn ich habe mehrfach beobachtet , daß sie mit wenigen Thunen reinkamen und durchaus zufrieden aussahen. Ist ja vieleicht auch für dich ganz interessant.
Zu plaa Sawai kann ich nur sagen das man hinterher immer schlauer ist und wir sicherlich nun anderes Material verwenden werden.


----------



## Big Fins (3. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Brauchst mich nicht in der dritten Person ansprechen, kannst mich ruhig dutsen. 
Wenn man zum Haiangeln geht, informiert man sich einfach vorher richtig und geht nicht mit Hechtvorfach an die Sache. 
Nix für Ungut. #c


----------



## Hoschi16 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Hi plaa Sawai
Es zerrt wirklich an meinen Nerven mit dem Gedanken einzuschlafen dich versehentlich in der dritten Person angesprochen zu haben. Aber ich habe hier ausdrücklich nach Erfahrungen gefagt und wollte mich nicht erleuchten lassen.
Wenn du nicht wiklich einen nützlichen Beitrag beizubringen hast dann halte dich doch bitte aus diesem Thema raus und trauer noch ein wenig weiter um *Stephen Robert Irwin.*
*Da war der Fisch wohl eindeutig der bessere.*
*p.s. er hatte bestimmt alles vorher genauer geplant.*


----------



## Hoschi16 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Sorry plax Sawari,
aber nix für ungut.


----------



## Hoschi16 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Noch 16 Tage dann geht es los.:vik:


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Also ein ausführlicher Bericht ist natürlich natürlich das mindeste,
Fotos dürfen übrigens nicht fehlen... |supergri
*schonaufberichtfreu*
:vik:


----------



## Hoschi16 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Hi
Na klar werden wir alles bis ins kleinste berichten.
eventuell ( wenn nicht zu müde da wir 7 Tage nur fischen werden) sogar aktuell von Fuerte aus.


----------



## Andre´ (18. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Hi Hoschi ! 

Ich erwarte auch einen ausführlichsten Bericht !!!
Hab im Oktober schon gebucht, Hotel ca. 500m Luftlinie vom Hafen weg. :vik: 
Viel Glück und gute Fische


----------



## Ansgar (18. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Moin Hoschi,

mal so als kleine Frage am Rande: wozu machst Du da mit den Haien rum? Oder den Rochen? Gibt es da irgendeinen Sinn fuer? 
Isst Du die z.B.? Oder ist es "just for fun"?

All the best
Ansgar

PS: Kennst Du Steve Irwin persoenlich und weisst wie er was plant? Haeltst Du das fuer ne gute Art und Weise so ueber Tote zu reden?


----------



## Yoshi (18. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

_Moin Hoschi,

mal so als kleine Frage am Rande: wozu machst Du da mit den Haien rum? Oder den Rochen? Gibt es da irgendeinen Sinn fuer? 
Isst Du die z.B.? Oder ist es "just for fun"?

All the best
Ansgar_

Ähm, das frag ich mich auch... zumal die Rochen, die, wie du sagst sich um die Steine "gewickelt" haben jetz wohl mit Schnur und Haken rumschwimmen. Mal im Ernst, diese Fische verwertet Ihr doch eh nicht und wenn ihr schon Drillerlebnisse haben wollt, dann fahrt doch an die Westküste. Auch dort kann man Haie, Rochen, aber noch viel mehr andere Fische fangen, zum Teil auch tagsüber. Das man dort einen Angelschein benötig wisst ihr ja bestimmt. Generell wird aber, wenn überhaupt, dann im Hafen kontrolliert. Ach ja, vom Strand aus angeln ist verboten und da lässt die policia nicht mit sich Spaßen (auch wenn es die Einheimischen trotzdem machen...)
Grüsse
Yoshi


----------



## Hoschi16 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Hallo Ansgar
Natürlich beantwortet man keine Frage mit einer Gegenfrage aber muss denn wirkilich alles im Leben einen tieferen Sinn haben?
Meine Meinung zu Mr. Irwin behalte ich lieber für mich, würde dem einen oder anderen sicherlich nicht gefallen und steht auch hier nicht zur Debatte.
Nur so viel. Ich hatte auch einmal meinen Helden aber da war ich 8 und der Name war Supermann.
Noch 15 Tage


----------



## Nick_A (22. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*



Hoschi16 schrieb:


> Hallo Ansgar
> Natürlich beantwortet man keine Frage mit einer Gegenfrage aber muss denn wirkilich alles im Leben einen tieferen Sinn haben?
> Meine Meinung zu Mr. Irwin behalte ich lieber für mich, würde dem einen oder anderen sicherlich nicht gefallen und steht auch hier nicht zur Debatte.
> Nur so viel. Ich hatte auch einmal meinen Helden aber da war ich 8 und der Name war Supermann.
> Noch 15 Tage



#q 

Da ist es dann wohl auch besser, wenn ich meine Meinung über einige Aussagen von Dir für mich behalte ! |kopfkrat 

Jungejunge...geht echt gar nicht ! #d #d


----------



## Hoschi16 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Junge Junge
Eigentlich wollte ich nur einige Tips aber wenn dem einen oder anderen Schlaumann damit geholfen ist sein scheinbar angekraztes Ego aufzufrischen,  dann nur zu. 
Ich behandel übrigens auch auf Krankenschein.
Noch 11 Tage.


----------



## hans albers (22. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*



> Wenn man zum Haiangeln geht, informiert man sich einfach vorher richtig und geht nicht mit Hechtvorfach an die Sache.



|good:

greetz
hans


----------



## Dart (22. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Hi Mädels
Entspannt euch mal, oder seid ihr als Meeresprofis geboren worden|rolleyes 
Greetz Reiner


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*



> Hi Mädels
> Entspannt euch mal, oder seid ihr als Meeresprofis geboren worden|rolleyes
> Greetz Reiner


Das war echt ein |good:


----------



## @dr! (22. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*



Nick_A schrieb:


> #q
> 
> Da ist es dann wohl auch besser, wenn ich meine Meinung über einige Aussagen von Dir für mich behalte ! |kopfkrat
> 
> Jungejunge...geht echt gar nicht ! #d #d



sehe ich auch so #d|uhoh:


----------



## Dart (22. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Eine Sache ist und bleibt mir bei solchen Diskussionen völlig unverständlich.
Ein User fragt nach Infos, schreibt über seine bisherigen Erfahrungen (Trial and Error), hat folgerichtig erkannt das es besser ist vom Sandstrand zu angeln, anstatt in den Felsen einen Fisch zu verlieren, hat auch aus eigener Erfahrung gelernt das ein 25kg Stahlvorfach den Haizähnen nicht standhalten kann, und bekommt als Antwort überwiegend Schlaumeierei und dumme Sprüche. Den Irwin-Quark lassen ma lieber draussen, hat nix mit angeln zu tun.
Nix für Ungut, Reiner


----------



## Hoschi16 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Nur Schade das hier ein Thema wohl erst richtig läuft wenn sich Streit anbahnt.
Hatte eigendlich mehr Tipps erwartet.
Nur noch einmal so für alle die nicht richtig gelesen haben.
Wir waren das erse mal dort und haben mit Fischen eines solchen Kaliebers überhaupt nicht gerechnet und das 25 KG Hechtvorfach war eine reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme .
Sicherlich ist es aber bis jezt nur mir passiert überrrascht zu werden. Als echten Profi kann einem so etwas natürlich nicht passieren.
Wie auch immer ich bin für jeden guten Tip dankbar.


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Hey,
meint ihr Stahlvorfächer mit würden 90lbs reichen?

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Hoschi16 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Keine Ahnung .
aber im Hafen ist ein recht gut sortierter Laden. Ich werde mich dort erkundigen und dir dann meine Erfahrungen erzählen.


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

okay, danke


----------



## Nick_A (22. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*



Hoschi16 schrieb:


> Nur Schade das hier ein Thema wohl erst richtig läuft wenn sich Streit anbahnt.
> Hatte eigendlich mehr Tipps erwartet.



Hallo Hoschi,

wer sich hier ordentlich aufführt und keine besch... oder dummen Sprüche bringt, dem wird hier auch geholfen !!!

Bist Du 16 ? Wenn ja, dann wäre dieses "jugendliche Alter" die einzige "Entschuldigung" dafür, daß solch unbedachten Sprüche von Dir kommen !|rolleyes 



Hoschi16 schrieb:


> Nur noch einmal so für alle die nicht richtig gelesen haben.
> Wir waren das erse mal dort und haben mit Fischen eines solchen Kaliebers überhaupt nicht gerechnet und das 25 KG Hechtvorfach war eine reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme .



Hab schon richtig gelesen 

Daß man an einem unbekannten Ort nicht immer optimal ausgerüstet ist, passiert ja wohl dauernd und ist eher der Normalfall als die Ausnahme ! Darum besorg ich mir vor dem Urlaubsantritt auch immer zuerst Infos über zu erwartende Fischarten, örtliche Angelmethoden und bevorzugte Köder, sowie Adressen wo ich ggf. Angelmaterial/Kleinteile und Köder herbekomme ! 

...soviel erstmal als "Tip" vorab ! 

Zumindest hast Du diesmal schon diesen Weg (Infobeschaffung) in diesem Forum hier gewählt ! :m



Hoschi16 schrieb:


> Als echten Profi kann einem so etwas natürlich nicht passieren.



|uhoh: #d 

Noch ein provozierender Spruch hinterher ?!?;+ |kopfkrat 

Lernst Du´s eigentlich noch ?!?



Hoschi16 schrieb:


> Wie auch immer ich bin für jeden guten Tip dankbar.



Bekommst Du...wenn Du Dich hier anständig aufführst ! :q :q


----------



## Hoschi16 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Ach Nick oder Robert oder Herr Projektleiter.
Eigendlich sollte man auf solche Aussagen nicht reagieren aber wenn du glaubst du kannst bei mir irgendwelche erzieherrischen Maßnahmen zum Abschluss bringen hast du dich mächtig geschnitten. Es giebt so viele Foren und Themen in diesem Forum das du bestimmt irgendwo deinen Senf los werden kannst.
Und jetzt für Spätbegreifer auf ein neues.
Ich habe keine Lust mich mit irgendwelchen Schlaubergern herumzustreiten und schon gar nicht mit einem Wahoo Hunter mit einem mittelmäßigen Heilbutt auf dem Foto. lol


----------



## Nick_A (22. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Dann geh...aber schnell ! :q

Jemand, der sich hinter einem Pseudonym versteckt und keinerlei Infos zu sich gibt, dummes Zeug labert und andere (SELBST TOTE !!!) nur beleidigt hat hier einfach nix verloren !

Und TSCHÜSS !

P.S.:
Für jemanden der noch keinen Heilbutt gefangen hat (der auf dem Foto ist nur mein bisher kleinster ) klopfst Du hier wirklich große Sprüche !   ***LACH***


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

och Jungs, muss das sein...... |uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Hoschi16 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Aber Nick
Wer wird denn gleich in die Luft gehen.
So nun beruhige dich erst einmal lehn dich zurück und atme einmal tief durch.
Ich vermute das du über ein nicht zu unterschätzendes Potenzial an hellseherrischer Fähigkeiten verfügst. Oder irre ich mich und du weisst gar nicht was ich schon gefangen habe oder nicht?
Wie bereits oben erwähnt bin ich durchaus im Regelfall bereit auch Profilneurotiker auf Krankenschein zu behandeln aber ich denke in deinem Fall wird eventuell eine Behandlung von Nöten sein, die weit über die Normalität hienausgeht. Deshalb schlage ich vor wir einigen uns auf eine Vorauszahlung oder aber wir stellen die gerade begonnene Behandlung ein.
Und nun noch einmal. Ich möchte mich lediglich hier mit Gleichgesinnten austauschen und wenn es erlaubt ist von den Erfahrungen anderer profitieren.


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*



> Ich möchte mich lediglich hier mit Gleichgesinnten austauschen und wenn es erlaubt ist von den Erfahrungen anderer profitieren.


Das ist ein guter Anfang. Jetzt solltet ihr euch nur noch visuell die Handgeben, und nicht mehr über solche Kleinigkeiten streiten.


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Mensch Hoschi,
du bist ja ein selten lustiger Geselle.
Kleiner Tipp, Profilneurose schreibt man nicht mit ie.

Es passiert nicht oft, dass sich jemand in diesem Forum so schnell disqualifiziert. Wenn du wirklich möchtest, dass dir hier irgendwer hilft, dann ändere deinen Ton ein wenig. Möglicherweise bekommst du dann die gewünschten Hilfen.

So sehe ich schwarz für dich, aber das macht dir ja nix aus.

Ich werde den Thread weiterhin gespannt verfolgen, dass es sich jemand in einem solchen Tempo mit allen, die wirklich Plan haben verdirbt ist tatsächlich ungewöhnlich. 

Ich wünsche dir hier noch viel Spass.

Uli


----------



## Nick_A (22. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Also normalerweise reite ich nicht darauf rum...***LACH***



Hoschi16 schrieb:


> Ich fermute das



Drei dicke Fehler in nem halben Satz...nicht schlecht ! :q

Wahrscheinlich findest Du die aber nicht einmal, wenn Du im Duden nachschlägst ! :q

Darum helfe ich Dir mal ein bisschen 

"Ich *v*ermute*, *das*s* "

***LAUTLACH***



Hoschi16 schrieb:


> Profielneurotiker auf Krankenschein zu behandeln aber ich denke in deinem Fall wird eventuell eine Behandlung von Nöten sein, die weit über die Normalität hienausgeht. Deshalb schlage ich vor wir einigen uns auf eine Vorauszahlung oder aber wir stellen die gerade begonnene Behandlung ein.



|bla: 


P.S.:
In dieser Passage sind sooooo viele Fehler drinnen, dass vermutlich meine Tastatur ihren Geist aufgeben würde.

Wenn ich Mod wäre, dann wärst Du jetzt "draussen" !

Denke aber, dass das -so wie Du Dich hier aufführst- ohnehin nicht mehr lange dauern wird ! :q


----------



## Nick_A (22. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich werde den Thread weiterhin gespannt verfolgen, dass es sich jemand in einem solchen Tempo mit allen, die wirklich Plan haben verdirbt ist tatsächlich ungewöhnlich.



Hi Uli, #h

datt is wirklich selten ! :m

Viele Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## bennie (22. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Spätbegreifer soso 

göttlich!


----------



## Hoschi16 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Jawohl Herr Lehrer
Ich werde 30 Mal schreiben: Ich darf keinen Rechtschreibfehler machen.
Na ja ist ja auch recht unangenehm wenn jemand nicht sofort nach der Pfeiffe der "Platzhirsche" springt.
Der muss unbedingt sofort ausgeschlossen werden. 
Wenn ihr wieder Fehler findet könnt ihr sie aber beruhigt behalten. Das kostet auch nichts extra.
Bisher jedenfalls ist hauptsächlich nur dummes Gerede zu diesem Thema, von den Leuten die echt Plan haben, geschrieben worden.
P.s.Ich werde doch nicht in die Ungnade des Projektleiters gefallen sein.


----------



## noworkteam (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

menno menno,

selten hab ich einen solchen pubertierenden Thread gelesen,

Wenn Du doch solch ein toller Großfisch-Angler bist, warum angelst du, wenn du schon auf Ferte bist, am Hafen ??

Warum angelst Du auf die "schmackhaften" Rochen und Haie, schon mitbekommen das sich dort auch verwertbare Fische in beachtlicher Größe rumtreiben,..,hast ja Recht die schwimmen nicht im Hafen oder am Sandstrand,...

Wer nach Fuerte fährt um dort die Rochen aus dem Hafen zufangen, geht auch auf Grosswildsafari im Schweinestall...


Sorry, da scheinen Welten zwischen uns zuliegen....


ich fahre dort lieber "Böotchen" zum Angeln

_Es ist nett, wichtig zu sein._
_Aber es ist wichtiger,_
_nett zu sein_

in diesem Sinne


kopfschüttelnd

noworkteam


----------



## Hoschi16 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Hallo Noworkteam
Ich habe nie behauptet ein toller Großfischangler zu sein. Ich kann auch nichts schlimmes daran finden zu versuchen vom Strand aus oder im Hafen große Fische zu fangen.
Na ja so wirklich hast du zu dem Thema auch nichts beigetagen wenn auch dein Spruch mit dem Schweinestall recht lustig ist.


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Vom Strand aus zu Angeln ist untersagt, und kann im schlimmsten Fall mit dem Einzug der Angelgeräte enden!


----------



## Hoschi16 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Hallo Barschangler
Danke für den Tip aber es giebt auch Stellen wo zumindest keiner etwas dazu sagt.


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

@hoschi
Bitte bitte...
@noworkteam
Könntest du mir vielleicht ein paar von den großwerdenden, gut verwertbaren Fischarten nennen, welche man von der Küste/Mole/Strand erwischen kann? Bin nämlich im Sommer auf Fuerte..

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Hoschi16 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Hallo Chris
Die wirklich gr0ßen Fische und die Fangzeiten findest du hier http://cm.jahr-tsv.de/blinker/angelreisen/pdf_dateien_2/Fuerte_0603_Teil_1.pdf
Alles andere hatte ich gehofft hier im Forum zu erfahren.


----------



## Dart (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Hoschi
Von der sachlichen Seite haste nix falsch gemacht, du bist als Urlaubsangler mit deinem Tackle dort hingeflogen hast deine Erfahrungen gemacht, und hier versucht Tipps zu bekommen um deine Chancen zu verbessern. Du bist nicht gerade sehr diplomatisch vorgegangen, sondern eher mit dem Kopf durch die Wand (was ich an Hand etlicher Bla-Bla Antworten durchaus verstehen kann). Jeder Angler der ein unbekanntes Ziel aufsucht steht doch vor dem gleichen Problem, da nutzt es auch nix darauf hinzuweisen das man besser ein Boot chartert oder sich besser vorher schlau macht welches ultimative Vorfach Haizähnen standhält.. 
Nach diesem Verlauf des Threads wirst du vermutlich keinerlei vernünftige Tipps bekommen ( Das liegt zum Teil an deinem forschen Auftreten und an der Überheblichkeit der "Profis") , lass dir keine grauen Haare wachsen, die Forenwelt ist groß und bunt.

Kleiner Hinweis an Spekulanten.
Ich bin mit Hoschi weder verwandt noch befreundet, ich wunder mich nur wie solche Threads entstehen, es ist mir durchaus bewusst, das Hoschi nicht besonders klug gepostet hat...Stichwort "Irwin"
Greetz und ein dickes Petriee an alle Boardies, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Hoschi16 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Hallo Dart
Ja Erfahrungen habe ich dort wirklich ( die Fische haben einfach alles zerstört)gemacht.
Aber glaube mir dieses mal sind wir sicherlich besser ausgestattet.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass wir auch ohne den Rat der "Profis" eine menge Freude haben werden und sicherlich auch den einen oder anderen guten Fisch (selbst wenn er nicht sofort die Gabel im Rücken stecken hat)fangen werden.

Na gut das Thema Irwin, war selbst wenn ich eine andere Meinung zu seinem Tun habe nicht wirklich nötig, aber es passte halt gerade gut.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*



Hoschi16 schrieb:


> Hi plaa Sawai
> Es zerrt wirklich an meinen Nerven mit dem Gedanken einzuschlafen dich versehentlich in der dritten Person angesprochen zu haben. Aber ich habe hier ausdrücklich nach Erfahrungen gefagt und wollte mich nicht erleuchten lassen.
> Wenn du nicht wiklich einen nützlichen Beitrag beizubringen hast dann halte dich doch bitte aus diesem Thema raus und trauer noch ein wenig weiter um *Stephen Robert Irwin.*
> *Da war der Fisch wohl eindeutig der bessere.*
> *p.s. er hatte bestimmt alles vorher genauer geplant.*


 
Lieber Dart,
spätestens hier war klar, dass das mit den Auskünften Probleme geben wird. In einem Forum können Infos ausgetauscht werden. 
Die Betonung liegt auf tauschen. 
Hoschi hat ausser unhöflichen Sprüchen nix zu bieten. Das kleine Therapieangebot zwischendurch macht es noch drastischer.
Wer etwas von anderern Menschen will sollte schlicht einige Regeln des Miteinanders berücksichtigen. 

Die Einsicht, dass das Thema Irwin nicht nötig war, ist ja nett, aber wieso passte das gerade?

Lieber Hoschi,
gib mir einen Grund, genau dir einen Tipp zu geben und du bekommst ihn. Sachlich und ohne Belehrungen.

Einer reicht...

Ach ja, wenn man sich in diesem Forum etwas länger aufhält, dann kann man ganz gut einschätzen, wer einem zu welchen Themen gute Tipps geben kann.

Uli


----------



## Hoschi16 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Hallo Sundvogel
Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht erklären was du eigentlich von mir möchtest.
Und wenn du dich doch so über meine Aussagen zu Irwin aufregst dann erkläre mir doch bitte warum ich mit einem Menschen welcher aus reiner Profitgier seine Faxen mit Tieren macht und dabei umkommt auch nur den Hauch von Mitleid haben soll.
Übrigens auch bei dir nur Vorkasse.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*



Hoschi16 schrieb:


> Hallo Sundvogel
> Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht erklären was du eigentlich von mir möchtest.


 
Ich war jetzt davon ausgegangen, dass du Tipps zum Haiangeln möchtest.

Uli


----------



## Hoschi16 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Uns wo sind die Tips?
Ausser Kritik an meiner doch so bösen Person habe ich von dir noch nichts brauchbares gelesen.
Ach ja wo ist denn der eine Tip der reicht. lol


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*



> Ausser Kritik an meiner doch so bösen Person habe ich von dir noch nichts brauchbares gelesen.


Naja, also er war einer der einzigen der es gut mit dir gemeint hat, aber durch solche Antworten, kann man echt jeden dazu bringen, es aufzugeben.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*



Hoschi16 schrieb:


> Uns wo sind die Tips?
> Ausser Kritik an meiner doch so bösen Person habe ich von dir noch nichts brauchbares gelesen.
> Ach ja wo ist denn der eine Tip der reicht. lol


 

Da hast du nicht genau gelesen. Gib mir einen Grund dir einen Tipp zu geben. Oder möchtest du den etwa umsonst haben? Also ich verstehe nicht, warum ich dir einen Tipp geben sollte???

Uli


----------



## bennie (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

kleiner Tipp für Späterbegreifer: bzw



Hoschi16 schrieb:


> Und jetzt für Spätbegreifer auf ein neues.



Kein Input = kein Output


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Genau Bennie,

das ist der Punkt.

Uli


----------



## Nick_A (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*



bennie schrieb:


> kleiner Tipp für Späterbegreifer: bzw
> 
> 
> 
> Kein Input = kein Output



|good: 

Uli hat Dir (Hoschi) wirklich die Hand gereicht...und selbst die haste ausgeschlagen :q

Langsam wird der Fred hier wirklich Mega-Lustig ! Selten hab ich jemanden wie Dich erlebt ! 

Kannst Du uns bitte sagen, wie alt Du bist und was Du in Deinem alltäglichen Leben so machst ?!?

Jedenfalls machst Du nix im "Dienstleistungsbereich"...da würdest Du nämlich verhungern ! ****LACH****|supergri


----------



## Hoschi16 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Na Prima das ganze hier scheint sich langsam aber sicher zu einer Gruppensitzung auszuweiten.
Aber jetzt wo ihr endlich euer verlorenes Feindbid wiedergefunden habt wird alles wieder gut.
Aber zum Haiangeln aber kann mir scheinbar immer noch niemand etwas sagen.
Ach ja ich muß ja erst bei den "Platzhirschen" Buße tun.


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Wir drehen und im Kreis, kann der fred nicht endlich geshclossen werden.......|rolleyes


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*



Hoschi16 schrieb:


> Na Prima das gannze hier scheint sich langsam aber sicher zu einer Gruppensitzung auszuweiten.
> Aber jetzt wo ihr endlich euer verlorenes Feindbid wiedergefunden habt wird alles wieder gut.
> Aber zum Haiangeln aber kann mir scheinbar immer noch niemand etwas sagen.
> Ach ja ich muß ja erst bei den "Platzhirschen" Buße tun.


 
Nein Hoschi das ist keine Gruppensitzung. Offengestanden stellst du auch kein Feindbild dar, dass wäre nun wirklich albern. Warum auch? Es ist auch nicht erforderlich Buße zu tun. Ich warte immer noch darauf dir einen Tipp zu geben, aber weiß ich nach wievor nicht, wieso ich das tun soll. Ich habe keinen Nutzen davon. Ich sehe das ganz sachlich. 

Uli


----------



## Hoschi16 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

@Sundvogel
Würde sicherlich so oder so nichts gutes bei herauskommen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Ich denke, dass du, wenn das deine Meinung ist, einen Moderator bitten solltest den Thread zu schliessen. 

Da du davon ausgehst, hier ohnehin keine Infos zu bekommen, wäre das konsequent. 

Tut mir leid, ich hätte dir gern geholfen.

Uli


----------



## Hoschi16 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Sundvogel du überschätzt dich.
Du bist nicht alle hier und die Welt dreht sich auch nicht nur um dich.
Wenn es dich so nervt warum liest du das alles hier.
Vor allen dingen warum glaust du in der Lage zu sein Menschen zu Maßregeln.


----------



## bennie (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

www.blinker.de

geh da mal spielen


----------



## Hoschi16 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Ach Bennie
Versuch es erst garnicht.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*



Hoschi16 schrieb:


> Sundvogel du überschätzt dich.
> Du bist nicht alle hier und die Welt dreht sich auch nicht nur um dich.
> Wenn es dich so nervt warum liest du das alles hier.
> Vor allen dingen warum glaust du in der Lage zu sein Menschen zu Maßregeln.


 
Du bist ja putzig.

Wenn du das als Maßregelung empfindest, dann solltest du vielleicht die Möglichkeit einer Therapie in Betracht ziehen. 

Das schöne ist ja, dass das hier ein öffentliches Forum ist. Da darfst selbst du was schreiben.

Ansonsten...

Mehr Tipps als den von Bennie wirst du hier kaum noch bekommen.

Geh spielen...

Uli


----------



## Hoschi16 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Am Ende?


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Hoschi16 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Eine Frage habe ich aber noch die nichts mit diesem Thema zu tun hat.
Wie kommt jemand zu dieser Ehrenvollen Auszeichnung Boardferkel und was bedeutet sie.
Welche Kriterien sind für die Verleihung ausschlaggebend?
Aussehen? Intelligenz? Dauer der Arbeitslosigkeit? oder oder oder


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Genau.

Man muss doof aussehen.

Doof sein

und seit mindesten 3 Jahren sein Hartz4 -Einkommen für Dosenbier und Mehlwürmer ausgegeben haben.

Uli


----------



## Hoschi16 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Na endlich mal eine gute Antwort.
Aber so richtig glaube ich das nicht.
Wenn da mal nicht noch mehr dahinter steckt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Nee da steckt sonst nix dahinter. Das ist alles.

Uli


----------



## bennie (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Boardsuche.... guck mal. Der 2. Gute Rat in diesem Thread


----------



## Hoschi16 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Warum suchen wenn man doch den Tietelträger direkt fragen kann.


----------



## bennie (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Naja.... siehe Haiangeln


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Äh Bennie;+ ;+ ;+ 

Welcher war denn der erste?;+ ;+ ;+ 

Uli


----------



## fish4fun (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Heidewitzka im Katon. Da ich ja zugegebener weise, vom Haiangel mal gar nix verstehe, möchte ich trotz allem hier mal erwähnen das dies der Eimertrööt 2007 wird. Wer möchte Wetten?:q 

Hoschi, bevor Du mich nach dem Eimer fragst, verweise ich auf einen Tipp von Bennie, der was mit Suche zu tun hatte.#c 

Gruß

untherapierbar

P.S.: Dieser Eimererfolg könnte dann sundvogel doch noch einen Tipp entlocken. xx Seiten später....


----------



## Hoschi16 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Na endlich frisches Blut hier ich dachte schon das bisherige sei alles.


----------



## bennie (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Äh Bennie;+ ;+ ;+
> 
> Welcher war denn der erste?;+ ;+ ;+
> 
> Uli



der 




bennie schrieb:


> kleiner Tipp für Späterbegreifer: bzw
> 
> 
> 
> Kein Input = kein Output


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Hey Hoochie

ich tue es nur ungern, aber das mit dem Eimerthread könnte eine echte Goldgrube für dich sein...|rolleyes 

Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

@Hoschi
Wie der Sundvogel zum Boardferkel geworden ist, ist wirklich lesenswert.
Ziehs Dir mal rein, zaubert ein Lachen ins Gesicht.
Dann guckst Du hier ganz relaxt wieder rein.

Nur ein Tip von Einem der Dir auch keine Info übers Haiangeln geben kann. Sorry!!!


----------



## Nick_A (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*



bennie schrieb:


> www.blinker.de
> 
> geh da mal spielen



Stimmt nicht...das war Bennie´s zweiter Tip !!!

Folglich war Bennie´s Tip mit der Boardsuche bereits sein 3. (!!!) Tip !!! :q :m

*DREI TIPS UND KEIN BISCHEN DANKBARKEIT VON HOSCHI  #d :c 

DAS WIRD DER EIMERTRÖT 2007 !!! GANZ SICHER !!! :q*


P.S.:
Von jemandem der Dir einen (oder mehrere) Tips zum Haiangeln geben könnte...es aber nicht tun wird ! ***LACH***


----------



## Pikepauly (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Vom Eimerthread ist das aber noch weit entfernt!
Da wars noch nen Schlag lustiger!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Hoschi16 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Jetzt auch noch der Herr Projeckleiter.
Ich Zukunft werde ich mich für jeden Satz ausführlich bedanken.
Langsam beginne ich wirkilich daran zu zweifeln, das bei dir noch eine Behandlung Sinn macht.
So nun werde ich mal ein wenig stöbern gehen, aber nicht traurig sein ich komme wieder.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Hier Hoochie extra für dich!!!

Der ultimative Tipp:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66048&highlight=angeleimer

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass du einen Seelenverwandten findest....

Viel Spass,

Uli


----------



## Living Dead (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Ich möchte mich hier kurz bei allen Postern für ein sehr gelungenes Abendprogramm bedanken. 
Nebenbei gabs "A Clockwork Orange"  und ne Tüte Lakritz.

Wirklich sehr gelungene Unterhaltung.


----------



## Hoschi16 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

@ Pikepauly
Stimmt habe den Threat im ansatz gelesen .
Der kann wat


----------



## Hoschi16 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

@ Living Dead
Kein Problem immer zu Diensten.


----------



## Pikepauly (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

@Hoschi
Richtig der Sundvogel hat ne sehr lange ganz edle Rute!

Aber nix für Haie!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Gerrit mal im ernst,

das hilft Huschy nun auch nicht weiter.

Uli


----------



## @dr! (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

ich kann dazu nur eins besteuern: |peinlich 

auch wenn ich jez keinen tipp parat habe den ich dir eh nicht geben würde.


----------



## Hoschi16 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

So richtig edel?
So mit allem Zick und Zack?


----------



## Hoschi16 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Junge Junge so viele Tips ich bin ganz durcheinander.
Womit fange ich nun an.
Ich sollte villeicht zuerst einige Ablaßbriefe erwerben.


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Wo isser? Ich kann ihn nicht finden.....
-> falls jemand fragen will was ich suche, dann schaut mal ins obrige posting und sucht mit mir den Witz


----------



## Hoschi16 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

@Chris
Lass mal gut sein.


----------



## @dr! (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

immer diese antiwitze


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Oh man,
steht mal alle vom Rechner auf und geht an die frische Luft....
Niemanden zum quatschen daheim?
Ist Mutti gerade beim Frisör?
Ich geh jetzt erst mal *fischen*, würde euch Tastendrückern auch mal gut tun!


----------



## Hoschi16 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Hast nicht unrecht.
Bist ja auch schon lange genug hier.
So nun ab ans Wasser.
Petri Heil


----------



## fish4fun (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Hier Hoochie extra für dich!!!
> 
> Der ultimative Tipp:
> 
> ...


 

Der Sellenverwandte hat bestimmt auch die richtigen Vorfächer im Sortiment!:g


----------



## Hoschi16 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Flach echt flach und dazu hast du so lange gebraucht?


----------



## fish4fun (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Ist eben nur second life! 

Außerdem noch völlig falch, dei Vorfächer gibt es beim Wiesenwaller!

Bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung!


----------



## Hoschi16 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Kein Problem, brauchst dich nicht zu entschulidigen auch brauchst du bei den Platzhirschen keine Ablaßbriefe  erwerben. lol


----------



## Barschbruder (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Ich muss ebenfalls bestätigen das der thread hier besser ist alle gzsz oder sowas. 
ich hab ja nur mal eben aus der norwegenecke reingeschaut und bin echt überrascht was hier so geht.
Ich kann mir schon gut vorstellen das hoschi hier echt ein paar tipps haben wollte. er hat halt nur ein paar kommentare etwas falsch aufgefasst und ist ein bisschen auf konfrontation aus gewesen.
ich denke nicht das wir übers alter diskutieren müssen. 
klaro, besserwisser-sprüche gibts überall. wer um rat fragt muss den ein oder anderen müllspruch schlucken. man muss halt nicht auf alles reagieren.
selektieves lesen ist angesagt.
meiner meinung nach verschwendet so ein thread auf jeden fall nur webspace den man wo anders besser brauchen könnte.
denk dran hoschi, so wie man in den wald hineinruft, so schallt es auch hinaus....
bevor du jetz wieder mit irgendwelchen hasstiraden oder extremcleveren doktorhoschi sprüchen kommst, gib ich entwarnung. das war nur meine meinung, ich werde in diesem thread  jetzt nicht mehr posten.
hol dir mal schön einen runter und versuch mal einen gepflegteren umgang mit menschen die dir helfen sollen.


----------



## Hoschi16 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Hallo Barschbruder
Die Nummer mit den Doktorhoschi Sprüchen ist klasse.
Hasstiraden habe ich wenn du ehrlich bist noch nicht eine losgelassen aber wenn der Großteil hier sein Feindbild braucht, kein Problem solange die ganze Sache nicht mit wirklich krassen Beleidigungen abgeht sehe ich da kein Problem darin.
Und ob du es glaubst oder nicht ich wollte wirklich nichts Böses.
Aber ich glaube der Spruch ich solle mir einen runterholen ist sicher ein gutes Argument dich zu achten.


----------



## Hoschi16 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

So liebe Angelfreunde das war es für heute in diesem Theater.
Kommt gut zu liegen und überlegt euch schon einmal neue Schlechtigkeiten welche ihr mir dann wenn ich gut gelaunt bin morgen unterbreiten dürft.
Lieber währe mir allerdings wenn hier auch einmal etwas sinnvolles zum Thema geschrieben würde. Wenn nicht dann spiele ich halt noch ein wenig mit dem einen oder anderen.
Und vielleicht wählen wir sogar den Hero des Tages. Wird es der Wahoo Hunter mit dem mittelmäßigen Heilbutt oder gar Sundvogel mit der Sprotte oh sorry Meerforelle.
Aber keine Panik jeder darf mitmachen.
Wie auch immer es verspricht auf jeden Fall wieder spannend zu werden.
Und bitte seit nicht voreilig und habt Geduld bis ich mich euch wieder widme.
Alles gute,  Hoschi der liebenswerteste aller Angler.
#h


----------



## @dr! (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*



Hoschi16 schrieb:


> Wird es der Wahoo Hunter mit dem mittelmäßigen Heilbutt oder gar Sundvogel mit der Sprotte oh sorry Meerforelle.



warum musst du eig immer noch einen drauf setzen? weist du nicht wann schluss ist? wie im kindergarten #q

außerdem was soll das ganze gelabere um die fische auf den avataren? lass sie doch! wenn sie die fische schön finden oder es vllt auch ihr größter gefangener in dieser gattung war, können sie das doch ruhig zeigen und so klein ist die  mefo nun auch nicht! aber wer es  nötig hat. 

so gute nacht


----------



## Dart (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch darauf dir einen Tipp zu geben, aber weiß ich nach wievor nicht, wieso ich das tun soll. Ich habe keinen Nutzen davon. Ich sehe das ganz sachlich.
> Uli


 
Hallo Uli
Welchen Nutzen hast du üblicherweise, wenn du in einem Forum dein Wissen kund tust?
Die Frage ist nicht provozierend gemeint 
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Andre´ (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Hallo Allerseits !

Muss echt sagen der Thread hat wirklich Hoffnungen in mir geweckt !!!!!

War nämlich einer der ersten der etwas Sachliches zu dem Thema wissen wollte, weil ich da auch schon war bzw. demnächst wieder hinfahre.
Cool dachte ich, Seite 8, so viele Tipps !!!! Da weiss ich wie ich im Oktober an die Sache rangehen muss. 
Jetz seh ich das da wirklich nur (unqualifiziertes) Gelaber dabei rausgekommen ist.  

Eins steht fest, Hoshi hat sich mit seinen Antworten selbst disqualifiziert.|krach: 

Aber #t jemand der wirklich Tipps wollte und dann solche Antworten erhält oder indirekte Vorwürfe #d reingedrückt kriegt, kann schon mal etw. komisch reagieren. Dass, Hoschi dann in solcher Art und Weise reagiert ist nicht o. K.

Aber er hat ausdrücklich gefragt wie ers besser machen kann, das heisst er ist lernfähig !!!!!!
Was soll dann das Geschwafel so was muss mann sich vorher überlegen....... Wo ist das Problem ? 
Das jetz 2 Haie mit Haken am dünnen stahvorfach rumschwimmen ? 
Ich verweise da mal auf einen ganz tollen Thread, mit tollem Zuspruch( geht übers Angeln in Florida).
Da werden Hai die am Boot sind mit Stahlvorfach das 1 Meter lang ist einfach vor dem Boot abgeschnitten und müssen mit der Montage absichtlich:r  so rumschwimmen. 
Das aber interessiert kein Schwein |kopfkrat sondern ist ganz 
Toll. :m 

An alle, die schon schlau geboren sind und nicht noch viel lernen müssen, traut Euch doch auch mal an jemand Kritik zu üben, der nicht in der Lernphase ist.

Vielen Dank für die tollen sachdienlichen Hinweise !

Lg Andre´ ( Ach ja, kann die nächsten 14 Tage nicht Antworten, da ich in der Dom. Rep. verweile) Ich werde da auch Angeln, allerdings bin ich keineBig Game Profi und werde auch einiges Ausprobieren nur überleg ich mir, ob ich meine vielleicht missglückten Versuche hier poste, oder nen Bericht schreibe. Auf überhebliche Antworten hab ich nämlich auch keinen Bock.


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

In einer Community sollte meiner Ansicht nach ein Austausch von Informationen stattfinden. Natürlich ist es für Newbies schwierig andere von ihrem Wissen profitieren zu lassen, weil sie ja eben deswegen überhaupt erst Fragen stellen.

Meiner Ansicht nach, aber die ist ja subjektiv, gehört so etwas wie eine kurze Vorstellung dazu. Für mich besteht schon darin ein Nutzen zu wissen, wem ich überhaupt geholfen habe.

Wenn ich hier eine Frage stelle, kann es passieren, dass mein Anliegen hinterfragt und auch kritisiert wird. Das ist eben so. Hier werden oft mehr oder weniger sachlich Diskussionen geführt, die teilweise auch etwas ausarten. 

Ich habe es in diesem Forum noch nicht erlebt, dass sich jemand derart daneben benimmt.

wozu der Hinweis auf Irwin, achja es passte grad
sachliche Frage zur Motivation, wieder Verweis auf Irwin
Hinweis etwas höflicher zu sein. Verweis auf Avatar. Wozu?
Hoschi behandelt auf Krankenschein
Wieder interessante Aussage zu Irwin, erneuter Verweis auf Krankenschein
An dieser Stelle wird es spannend. Hoschi wirft Irwin vor aus reiner Profitgier Faxen mit Tieren gemacht zu haben. Das ist insofern interessant, da Ansgar wenige Seiten vorher den Versuch gemacht hat, die Motivation des Haiangels zu hinterfragen. Leider umsonst, da lässt Hoschi uns im Regen stehen, weil ihm diese Frage nicht gefällt.

Hoschi möchte Tipps und verwechselt Verhalten mit Person
Hoschi wird zum Feindbild
Hoschi will gar keinen Tipp
Hoschi fühlt sich gemaßregelt
Hoschi wird Off-Topic
Hoschi beschäftigt sich mit mittelmäßigen Avataren
Ich habe mich hier schon öfter mal mit Leuten angelegt, mal ging es um Grundsätzliches, mal um Nebensächlichkeiten, aber annähernd immer war es ein im Wesentlichen sachlicher Austausch von dem alle etwas profitieren konnten.

Nur Hoschi der will einfach Infos, aber auch garnichts dafür tun.


Uli


----------



## Hoschi16 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Allo Andre
Trotz alle dem werde ich dir ,wenn du möchtest die neuen Erfahrunegen aus Morro Jable mitteien.
Ich finde es auch schade das sich die Sache hier so entwikelt hat, aber du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst das ich mich in jedem Posting Maßregeln lasse ohne den Mund aufzumachen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Achja, der Tipp:

Versuchs mal mit geclipten Ballonmontagen.

Uli


----------



## Andre´ (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

@ Hoschi !

Ich bin wirklich sozial Eingestellt und bin sehr tolerant, wie Du ja auch an meinem vorherigen Posting siehst. 

Aber Hoschi, ganz ehrlich dein Verhalten ist unter aller Sau.
Komm mal runter und benimm Dich wie `normaler Mensch`.
Du musst Dich hier von keinem Maßsregeln (schreibt man dass so?) lassen. Aber Du provozierst hier nur alle anderen. 
Wie allen Ernstes willst Du ne Antwort erhalten. Wenn Dich gewisse Postings stören, dann versuch zu klären was die meinen und gib keinen pubertären Kram ab.
Und wenn Du dem Sachlich nicht gewachsen bist, ist es manchmal besser einfach den Mund zu halten bevor man sich selbst disqualifiziert ! Da du ja lernfähig bist müsstest Du auch erkennen wie der Thread bis jetzt so gelaufen ist. Meiner Meinung nach nicht so Optimal, oder ? Woran lag das ?
Das alle anderen blööd sind ?
Denk mal drüber nach. 

Lg 

Andre

Lg Andre´


----------



## Hoschi16 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Nutürlich sind nicht alle anderen nur blöd aber der Großteil schon.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*



			
				Hoschi16 schrieb:
			
		

> Nutürlich sind nicht alle anderen nur blöd aber der Großteil schon.


Nur als Verständnisfrage: 
Du zählst Dich sicher nicht zum "Großteil"???



Wasn Kindergarten.............

Immerhin informativ - nicht wenns um die Frage an sich geht, sondern wenns um die Eindrücke diverser User geht, die man da gewinnen kann.

Haltet Euch bitte mit Euren gegenseitigen "persönlichen Anmachen" zurück, sonst sind nachher wieder die Mods die Bösen, wenn editiert, verwarnt oder gesperrt wird. (siehe auch Boardregeln zum Umgang miteinander)...


----------



## Nick_A (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*



Andre´ schrieb:


> Hallo Allerseits !
> 
> Muss echt sagen der Thread hat wirklich Hoffnungen in mir geweckt !!!!!
> 
> ...



Hi André, #h

mach *DU* (!!!) doch bitte einen Thread auf und ich *GARANTIERE DIR*, daß Du gute, sachliche und reichhaltige Informationen bekommen wirst (und sicher nicht nur von mir) !!! :m

Was sich hier aber Hoschi erlaubt führt (u.a. bei mir) nur zu einer Blockade-Haltung....--->KEINE INFOS ! 



Andre´ schrieb:


> Aber er hat ausdrücklich gefragt wie ers besser machen kann, das heisst er ist lernfähig !!!!!!



#d ´tschuldigung...das bezweifel ich leider.



Andre´ schrieb:


> Das jetz 2 Haie mit Haken am dünnen stahvorfach rumschwimmen ?
> Ich verweise da mal auf einen ganz tollen Thread, mit tollem Zuspruch( geht übers Angeln in Florida).
> Da werden Hai die am Boot sind mit Stahlvorfach das 1 Meter lang ist einfach vor dem Boot abgeschnitten und müssen mit der Montage absichtlich:r  so rumschwimmen.
> Das aber interessiert kein Schwein |kopfkrat sondern ist ganz
> Toll. :m



Äääähm....watt soll ich jetzt dazu sagen ?!?;+ |kopfkrat 

Erstmal:
Es mich freut, daß Du unseren (Fischmäulchen´s und meinen) Thread so "toll" gefunden hast 

Ich glaube ich hab´s in dem Thread auch schon geschrieben, aber sag´s gerne nochmals...ich bin jemand, dem das Wohl der gefangenen (und releasten) Fische seeehr am Herzen liegt !!! Insbesondere am Wohl aller Haie liegt mir sehr viel !

Aus diesem Grunde achte ich auch immer darauf, daß der (mögliche) Schaden bei diesen Fischen möglichst klein ist...u.a. durch gutes und der Fischart angemessenen Tackle ! 

- z.B. kein Einsatz von zu dünnen Schnüren, um den Drill nicht unnötig in die Länge hinauszuziehen (ich will ja keine Schnurklassenrekorde aufstellen!).
- Lösematerial (Zange, Messer, etc.) immer bereitliegt
- keine langen Fotosessions
- Einsatz von SCHNELLROSTENDEN (!) Vorfächern
- soweit irgendwie möglich Einsatz von Circle-Hooks !
- etc !

In diesem -von Dir oben angesprochenen - Fall beim Fang des 2,5m langen Bullsharks hab ich eine Ausnahme gemacht....ich war alleine auf dem Boot und das Teil hat mich bei blitzenden, schärfsten Zähnen bitterböse angeschaut !

So ein 2,5m Bull wiegt ca. (geschätzt) 160kg (!!!) und wird zu den eher "aggresiven" Haien gerechnet ! In diesem Fall -muss ich zugeben- hab ich einfach einen riesen Respekt und Schiss |scardie: gehabt...und ICH wollte definitiv keinen Zentimeter näher ran an das Riesenmaul !!! #d  

Also bitte....keine falschen Vermutungen 

P.S.:
Es schwimmt "nur" EIN (!!!) HAI mit Stahlvorfach rum...NICHT ZWEI !!! 



Andre´ schrieb:


> An alle, die schon schlau geboren sind und nicht noch viel lernen müssen, traut Euch doch auch mal an jemand Kritik zu üben, der nicht in der Lernphase ist.



´tschuldigung...daran liegt es DEFINTIV NICHT, daß Huschi keine Antworten erhalten hat...sondern an seinen Unverschämtheiten und ständigen Provozierungen !#d 



Andre´ schrieb:


> Lg Andre´ ( Ach ja, kann die nächsten 14 Tage nicht Antworten, da ich in der Dom. Rep. verweile) Ich werde da auch Angeln, allerdings bin ich keineBig Game Profi und werde auch einiges Ausprobieren nur überleg ich mir, ob ich meine vielleicht missglückten Versuche hier poste, oder nen Bericht schreibe. Auf überhebliche Antworten hab ich nämlich auch keinen Bock.



Wünsche Dir viel Spaß und Erfolg...immer dickste Fische ! :m

...und möchte dabei nochmals auf meinen oben stehenden Satz hinweisen:

mach *DU* (!!!) doch bitte einen Thread auf und ich *GARANTIERE DIR*, daß Du gute, sachliche und reichhaltige Informationen bekommen wirst (und sicher nicht nur von mir) !!! :m

Viele (und freundliche) Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Hoschi16 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

@Thomas
Natürlich zähle ich mich auch zum Großteil, würde ich sonst diesen Wahnsinn hier mitmachen?


----------



## hans albers (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

so..
 und nun vertragt euch alle mal wieder
:q
und geht angeln...

greetz
hans


----------



## Hoschi16 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

@ Hans
Ja angeln gehen ist eine gute Idee.
Aber warum vertragen ich habe mich noch garnicht gestritten. :vik:


----------



## Yoshi (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Esto es muy divertido.....!

Ha,ha, ich fliege jedenfalls am Freitg erst einmal nach Fuerte,
mal sehen, was angeltechnisch so geht. Werde euch dann berichten, was so gelaufen ist. Bin mal gespannt, wieviele Seiten es hier bis dahin dann geworden sind.....

Hast pronto!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Es passiert nicht oft, dass sich jemand in diesem Forum so schnell disqualifiziert. Wenn du wirklich möchtest, dass dir hier irgendwer hilft, dann ändere deinen Ton ein wenig. Möglicherweise bekommst du dann die gewünschten Hilfen.
> 
> So sehe ich schwarz für dich, aber das macht dir ja nix aus.
> 
> Ich werde den Thread weiterhin gespannt verfolgen, dass es sich jemand in einem solchen Tempo mit allen, die wirklich Plan haben verdirbt ist tatsächlich ungewöhnlich.


Klasse Beschreibung und alles gesagt! |good:



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch darauf dir einen Tipp zu geben, aber weiß ich nach wievor nicht, wieso ich das tun soll. Ich habe keinen Nutzen davon. Ich sehe das ganz sachlich.





sundvogel schrieb:


> In einer Community sollte meiner Ansicht nach ein Austausch von Informationen stattfinden.
> ....
> Nur Hoschi der will einfach Infos, aber auch garnichts dafür tun.


Wo er recht hat, hat er recht. :g
Im Regelfall tauscht man irgendwie Informationen, und das ist u.a. auch eine Benimmfrage und eine Frage des Miteinander anstelle gegeneinander.



Barschbruder schrieb:


> hol dir mal schön einen runter und versuch mal einen gepflegteren umgang mit menschen die dir helfen sollen.


|muahah: Das könnte vlt. wirklich helfen! |muahah:

Denn mal auf einen neuen Versuch und 'ne neue Runde. :m


----------



## Hoschi16 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

@ Projektleiter
Sag mal warum machst du denn da mit den Haien rum wenn du dier dann ins Höschen machst.
Du wirst doch nich so rein zufällig ins falsche Fach gegriffen haben und dieselbige war im Schritt ein wenig eng?
P.s.Ist schon toll wie viel Mühe du dir hier gibst.
Weiter so und mit ein wenig Glück wirst du der Hero des Tages


----------



## Hoschi16 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

@ Yoshi
Viel Glück und Petri heil.
Wir fliegen am 03.05 und haben bestimmt noch ne menge Freude bis dahin.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*



Hoschi16 schrieb:


> wenn du dier dann ins Höschen machst.
> ...
> dieselbige war im Schritt ein wenig eng?


scheint Barschbruder ja wohl genau das richtige vermutet zu haben #6, jeder Satz immer um dasselbe Thema, purer Notstand halt. |muahah:

Wo bleibt unsere Lachsy eigentlich, damit die Sehnsucht nach dem Wissen, was es mit den Boardferkeln auf sich hat, endlich ihre Befriedigung erfährt. 



Lachsy schrieb:


> TATÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜTATAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Hoschi16 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

@ Angel Ded
Wenn du Hero des Tages werden möchtest solltest du dich ein wenig anstrengen denn ich glaube es sind einige hier die den begehrten Titel haben möchten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Ich werde lieber der Denunziant des Tages, und Du das Schweinchen des Tages!  

Und die anderen #h haben alle viel viel Spaß dabei! :m


P.S.: BFF-Denunzianten haben hier im Board im Gegensatz zu sonstwo ein hohes Ansehen, da sie der Reinheit und Klarheit der Gemeinschaft dienen! :g


----------



## Hoschi16 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Na prima so findet halt jeder irgendwann seine Berufung


----------



## andre23 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

...echt bühnenreif, was hier so läuft(habe mir mal die mühe gemacht und alle einträge gelesen...lach)...vieleicht ist hoschi16 ja gar nicht der für den wir ihn halten....jeder beitrag eine neue provokation...kommt mir aus anderen threats bekannt vor(ähnliche vogehensweise, brisantes thema anfangen, um dann streit zu suchen)...vieleicht hat sich hier jemand eine andere identität zugelegt um weiter pöbeln zu können(nur mal ne vermutung) ....andererseits kann ich einige reaktionen darauf auch nicht als gut empfinden....aber jedem das seine...

....ich finde sochle profilneurosen sollte man an anderer stelle ausleben....nicht gerade hier in dieser plattform....

ps: auch wenn jemand meint mich jetzt angreifen und provozieren zu möchten...dieses wird mein einziger beitrag zu diesem thema bleiben....irgendwo hat man ja noch ein wenig stolz und selbstachtung.... 

mvh andré


----------



## Hoschi16 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

@ Andre 23
Ich kann dir versichern, daß du auf einem ganz falschen Weg bist. Dies hier ist mein erster Auftritt hier.
Und ich wollte nur Infos aber immer wird mir gesagt ich solle doch etwas zurückgeben bevor ich einen Tip bekomme. Aber wie zum Teufel soll ich das machen wenn ich davon keine Ahnung habe? Und der Rest hat sich dann so entwickelt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Es riecht gewaltig nach Troll. Das dachte ich schon gestern. Übrigens nett, das du den Tipp so gewürdigt hast. Mehr machen geht ja wohl nicht.

Uli


----------



## Dart (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

@hoschi
Beim Brückenbau war ich wohl nicht wirklich erfolgreich|rolleyes 
Dir ist nicht zu helfen#d 
So long, Reiner#h


----------



## Hoschi16 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

@Sundvogel
Ein wirklich ehrliches sorry aber der Tip mit den Ballons ist mir im Eifer des Gefechtes entgangen würde gerne mehr darüber erfahren.


----------



## Varanus1982 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Hi hoschi wat laber die alle hier rum nennt mich den hai killer 
   ab dem 10.05.07 könnt ihr autogramme von mir haben :vik: :vik:


----------



## Varanus1982 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Sag mal kann das sein das es hier neider gibt oder warum können die es nicht verstehen ? Frage jungs was ist mit euch los hoschi und ich werden nen arsch voll spaß haben#q


----------



## Hoschi16 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Da kannste deinen Arsch darauf verwetten:vik:


----------



## noworkteam (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Was soll denn dieser Kindergarten hier ??

habt ihr beide was geraucht ?? Oder reichen die Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten grundsätzlich nicht an die Grenzen des Pisa-Testes heran??

Hai Killer ....jojo wat ein Hai Killer, sorry sogar zwei Hardcore Hafen Hai Killer,..,mit einem "Arsch voll Spass..."

Neid, nein kann ich leider nicht finden,..

weil

A) es zig schönere und bessere Stellen zum Strandangeln auf Fuerte gibt (_ich weiss da braucht man einen Führerschein...)_

B) ich auf einem passenden Boot mit der passenden Ausrüstung
ich so viel Spass bekomme, da passt der Spass garnicht nicht mehr in den A..... rein..

C) nette freundliche Menschen eine Einladung zum Fischfang mit den einheimischen Fischern bekommen_....(jojo stellt euch das mal vor, sowas gibt´s und dann kostet dass nichts, einfach unglaublich was mit Freundlichkeit passieren kann)_

Ich danke Euch beiden trotzdem für eure Beiträge, schliesslich kann man als Vater von zwei Kindern nicht früh und oft genug darauf hingewiesen werden, das man die Erziehung zu keiner Zeit vernachlässigen sollte...

@Hoschi16: Ballonmontage,..,schon mal die Suchfunktion benutzt, oder gar gegoggelt ?? _tztztz_

@Varanus1982: ich hoffe die Zahl ist nicht dein Geburtstag,..,dann mache ich mir wirklich Sorgen bezüglich der geistigen Reife....

Aber Ihr macht dat schon auf Fuerte, schliesslich hat die Insel nur auf euch beide Arsch-voll-Spass-Hai-Killer gewartet...

und nicht die Kamera vergessen, damit der Bericht im Magazin auch Bilder aufweisen kann, gelle ....

In diesem Sinne
noworkteam


----------



## Varanus1982 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

na ja was soll ich über unsere geistigen fähig keiten brauchst du dir keine sorgen machen und ich gebe euch einen tipp 3mal 
harz 4 bei seite legen dann klapt es auch vieleicht bei euch


----------



## Hoschi16 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

@Noworkteam
Ich hatte bei deinem ersten Post schon den leisen Verdacht, das du das leben viel zu Ernst nimmst. Kein Wunder wenn man jeden Morgen gefrustet zur Maloche muss.
Aber was solls dafür giebt es ja auch hin und wieder etwas umsonst.


----------



## Varanus1982 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

ja ja neider kein geld oh man wo soll das nur hin führen


----------



## Stutenandy (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Hoschi, täte dir vielleicht auch mal ganz gut, wenn du einen geregelten Arbeitstag hättest. Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht mir alle Beiträge hier durchzulesen und bis zu einem gewissem Punkt war es auch noch ganz lustig, diese Kinderspiele zu verfolgen, aber langsam ist es doch mal genug. Ich glaube soviel Verstand sollte jeder haben, um zu sehen und zu begreifen, dass hier die Grenzen erreicht sind, wo man einfach mal ruhig sein sollte...


----------



## Hoschi16 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Genau Stutenandy
der richtige Zeitpunkt für dich sich für den Tagespreis anzumelden.


----------



## Varanus1982 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

hoschi wollte ja nur nen paar tipps und was macht ihr !
 labert dummes zeug also seit ihr die kleinen jungs, möchte ich fast sagen


----------



## Hoschi16 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

So ich gehe jetzt zu Abend essen.
Aber keine Angst bin bald wieder bei euch.


----------



## Varanus1982 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

also jungs gibt uns mal nen paar
gute tipps


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Sieht ja ziemlich waidgerecht aus. Und? habt ihr daraus leckeres Rochen-Ragout gezaubert? Oder doch eher """"released""""...


----------



## Hoschi16 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Ne Chris ist ein Bonito
Top Hai Köder


----------



## noworkteam (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Auch wenn´s mich eine Verwarnung oder ähnliches kostet:

Ihre beiden seid die grössten Flachpfeifen, welche mir hier im Forum über den Weg gelaufen seid...

Dumm, arrogant, eingebildet, und auf dicke Jacke tun...

und das Schlimmste, wisst ihr was aber das Schlimmste ist:

Ihr merkt es nicht..

PS nein ich bin nicht arbeitlos, nein ich muss nicht auf Maloche,
ja, ich würde Kandidaten wie Euch nicht einstellen..

Wünsche Euch viel Glück, werdet ihr brauchen mit euer Art und Weise.....

und jetzt aber husch husch wieder zu Mami ins Körbchen...wird dunkel

noworkteam


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Ich meine den Rochen auf der vorigen Seite. ich kann schon einen Rochen von einem bonito unterscheiden


----------



## Hoschi16 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Ach Noworktem
Nicht gleich die Nerven verlieren.
Was ich mich aber Frage ist.
Wenn du doch 2 Kinder hast was machst du dann jeden Abend vor dem Rechner.
Oder hast du einen Kumpel der mehr Zeit für deine Familie hat?
War nur so ein Gedanke.
Und zum Haiangeln hast du auch noch keinen Beitrag geleistet.


----------



## Hoschi16 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

@ Chris
Sorry hast recht habe das Bild nicht gesehen.
Natürlich haben wir die "Flügel" in der Sonne getroknet und zuhause zubereitet.
Sollte gut schmecken stimmt aber nicht.
Vieleicht haben wir auch etwas falsch gemacht.
Nun wird es aber wirklich Zeit essen zu gehen.


----------



## Varanus1982 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

das mit dem toten rochen war eickes werk


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Und das heißt?


----------



## Hoschi16 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Jau der Wahnsinnige.lol


----------



## Hoschi16 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

@ Chris
Einfach ungenießbar.


----------



## Varanus1982 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

die spanier trocknen  und salzen den ist aber nicht so lecker


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Um meine frage mal hier einzubringen und eventuell ein wenig die Spannung zu bremsen...
Kann man irgendwie gezielt auf Barrakuda mit Naturködern fischen? Ohne das mir ein ungenießbarer Fisch den man nicht verwerten kann darauf knallt?
Aber ehrlich gesagt, würde ich wenn ich ausversehen einen Hai oder einen Rochen gehakt hätte auch das Vorfach abschneiden. Mit der zeit wird der Haken doch verrosten oder?

(Ist ne persönliche Frage, ich halte mich aus dieser Diskussion eher raus)


Oh oh, da fällt mir noch ein, kann man von einer Mole aus, oder von den Felsen aus Bonitos befischen? Würde mich mal brennend interressieren. Nur zum werfen, ich komme höchstens 50 Meter weit denke ich mit der schweren Rute.


----------



## Hoschi16 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Ich gehe davon aus des der Haken ihm nich soviel ausmacht.
Du kannst recht gut kleinere Bonitos,Barrakudas oder Bluefische mit der Posenmontage im Mittelwasser fangen. Vor allem Morgens und Abens. Aber säter mehr ich hab jetzt echt Hunger.


----------



## Varanus1982 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

oh chris das wird im hafen schwer weil da wo die rochen sind sind auch die barrakuda.
und über dich noworkteam du bist ne lach nummer ich wollte eigendlich freundlich bleiben man man man hat der ne firma leck mich inne tesch


----------



## rob (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

also langsam reicht es!
wenn der kindergarten hier nicht aufhört, werden wir den thread sofort schliessen!
speziell @ Hoschi16 und Varanus1982, eure provokationen gehen mittlerweile gar nicht mehr...bekommt euch sofort wieder ein!
lg rob


----------



## hans albers (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

moin

also der hai ist auch ein tier...
denkt ihr, der freut sich über son
rostiges stahlvorfach im maul???
#q

greetz
hans


----------



## Varanus1982 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

im dunkeln ist uns sogar nen bonito an land gesprungen weil nen paar kids mit licht am wasser gespielt haben kein witz


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Aber wenn es rostet, dann bricht es irgendwann. Jedoch lieber nehme ich ein par Tage/Wochen Stahlvorfach im Maul des Haies in Kauf, als eine abgebissene/fast zerstückelte Hand. Also so würde ich das machen.


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

Könnte ich dann nicht tagsüber mit köfi fischen? Dann dürften die Rochen und Haie doch nicht aktiv sein, oder?


----------



## Varanus1982 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

ich glaube kein fisch freut sich über nen harken im maul


----------



## hans albers (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

ich würd ihn erst gar nicht beangeln..
 aber naja 
.. wer es brauch..

 greetz
 hans


----------



## Varanus1982 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

und wie aktiv die sind ob hell oder dunkel egal


----------



## Hoschi16 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

@Rob
Warum siehst du nur eine Seite?


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

@ Hans Albers
Fallsu du damit mich meinst lies bitte mein posting. ich habe eindeutig geschrieben, dass ich diese Fische nicht beangeln MÖCHTE, sondern verwertbare von denen man sich mal ein schönes Abendessen machen kann.


----------



## hans albers (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

nee..
 ich meinte die anderen beiden spezis 

 greetz
 hans


----------



## Hoschi16 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

@Hans
Wir wollen die Rochen auch nicht , sie haben uns halt überrascht.


----------



## Varanus1982 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

hans warum fischen die big game fischer diese fische?


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

|supergri #q |supergri #q 

Troll


----------



## Varanus1982 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

ich glaube es bringt nichts sich hier infos zu hohlen


----------



## hans albers (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

nanu ..
 ich dachte du wärst essen???

 wie schon gesagt
 hai/rochen angeln ist nicht mein ding..
 und euren äusserungen zu folge
 scheint ihr wenig respekt gegen über
 den haien zu haben
 (siehe stahlvorfach)
 und dumme witze über blutige rochen
 im sand find ich auch nicht witzig , sorry

 hans


----------



## fish4fun (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

@Barschangler

hast glein ne PN


----------



## Varanus1982 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

so hoschi bin erst mal weg wünsche allen die mir gut gesinnt sind  einen schönen abend


----------



## noworkteam (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

@hoschi mal ganz ab vom thema:

musste das nicht hoschi17 dieses jahr ab februar heissen ???


----------



## Varanus1982 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

kannst du deine dummen sprüche nicht sein lassen?


----------



## Varanus1982 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

hans und chris können sich doch auch ordentlich unterhalten 

so nun bin ich erst mal weg


----------



## noworkteam (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*

@Varanus1982: 

wenn jemand zu mir sagt:



Hoschi16 schrieb:


> Ach Noworktem
> Nicht gleich die Nerven verlieren.
> Was ich mich aber Frage ist.
> *Wenn du doch 2 Kinder hast was machst du dann jeden Abend vor dem Rechner.*
> ...


 
dann will ich wissen wer das ist, ist doch recht simpel oder nicht ???
Dass ich keine PN an den Verfasser solcher Nettigkeiten schreibt, versteht sich doch hoffentlich von selbst....

Na dann schauen wir mal.....#h was es heute noch so gibt



Varanus1982 schrieb:


> und über dich noworkteam du bist ne lach nummer ich wollte eigendlich freundlich bleiben man man man hat der ne firma leck mich inne tesch


 
Wenn das deine freundliche Seite ist, dann gute Nacht...


noworkteam


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Haiangeln in Morro Jable*



> Na dann schauen wir mal..... was es heute noch so gibt


Nix mehr gibts, weils nu gut is.
Scheinbar reichts nicht, wenn der eine oder andere Mod hier zur Vernunft aufruft.

Also is halt dicht hier.

Und wenn das wieder in einem anderen Thread so losgeht, weiss ich schon welche Trolle gesperrt werden.......


----------

